
MMR Vaccine Link to Covid-19: Fewer Deaths and Milder Cases [pdf] - filvdg
https://world.org/COVID-19-MMR.pdf
======
lbeltrame
I have no idea what "world.org" is and what it does as an organization. Does
anyone have more information?

I ask because I don't see that many data to clearly support the link claimed
in the title. Like the BCG vaccine discussion, this needs far more
investigation as far as I can see.

~~~
rasengan
This is a non peer reviewed study identifying the links between MMR vaccines
and reduced COVID19 issues [1].

[1]
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.10.20053207v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.10.20053207v1)

~~~
lbeltrame
Thanks, at least the one you linked tries harder to account for the link (as
opposed to the report linked here). Nothing too striking from a quick read,
only potential leads that need more data / experimental work.

------
elric
I'm sceptical. The Belgian deaths the paper refers to are being
misrepresented. Belgium is overreporting deaths, compared to many other
countries' underreporting. Drawing any conclusions from those numbers does not
shine a positive light on the quality of the paper.

Only 0.5% of Belgian deaths are under 45y/o. About 80% of the reported deaths
are in people over 75. If the MMR vaccine offers protection, and people
weren't vaccinated until 1995, I'd expect to see more cases in the 30-45 age
bracket. But its virtually empty.

But then there is a paper from 2014 [1] where the authors were looking into a
a SARS-CoV (not SARS-CoV-2!) vaccine based on a measles/rubella vaccine, so
maybe there is something to it.

That being said, the lack of updates about this probably isn't a good sign.

[1]
[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.virol.2014.01.002](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.virol.2014.01.002)

